# help req'd with Step Buzzer



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

We have an Autosleeper Nuevo 2005/6 with the Peugeot cab. Spent a very wet week on the Isle of Wight where the step buzzer gave up.
The step only has a buzzer it is not an electric retracting step. I noticed that we had left the step out shortly after starting off. I assumed the buzzer did not work as perhaps water had got into the cable at the step end. I waited till everything had dried out and checked the connection at the step end but still no buzzer. Question is , by leaving the step out could I have blown the fuse? Second question is where is the fuse? The autosleeper handbook has a very good diagram which shows the fuse but not where it is located. There are some under the drivers seat near the leisure battery. Should I be looking there? Simple answers please as I hate electrics.

Thanks Terry


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry Terry can't help you but I have bumped your question in the hope someone else can.

Johnny F


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*help with step buzzer*



mangothemadmonk said:


> Sorry Terry can't help you but I have bumped your question in the hope someone else can.
> 
> Johnny F


Thanks Johnny F much appreciated
Terry


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We had same problems with our step on our Swift (Fiat base) even emailed swift. very prompt reply BUT the fuses weren't where they said they were. Back at the dealers they were found under the bonnet in a black box on top/front of engine. Hope this may help


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> We had same problems with our step on our Swift (Fiat base) even emailed swift. very prompt reply BUT the fuses weren't where they said they were. Back at the dealers they were found under the bonnet in a black box on top/front of engine. Hope this may help


Thanks Pollydoodle.

Has anyone else any ideas? I know there are some nuevo owners out there?

Terry


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Step buzzer*

Hi Teljoy and Co!

No answer - just interested in the topic as I have a manual step with buzzer, which still works. But it sounds like there'll be a time when it won't.

So here's another hopeful BUMP.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

teljoy said:


> Has anyone else any ideas? I know there are some nuevo owners out there?
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry

I read your post earlier and have been giving it some thought and now I have also had time to check just how mine is wired.

I have an Autosleeper Executive which based on a Boxer so this info may not be exact but should help. The step switch is a very simple contactor and there is little to go wrong there ... so just give it a push or two to make sure that it is free to move, if you can check it with a multimeter that would be good ( but later on after the next bit ) ... when the step is out the switch closes and current can flow to earth ( the chassis) via the buzzer when the ignition is switched on ...the buzzer then sounds to tell you the step is out. The supply to the buzzer on mine is taken from the same circuit that supplies the indicators and as such is protected by the same fuse. On mine it is fuse no 1 in the normal fuse box, in the glove pocket.

On yours I am guessing that Autosleepers may have used the same method and found a circuit to feed the buzzer when the ignition is switched on... it may be the direction indicator circuit but may be any another low amperage circuit that is fused so take a look in your fuse box and check all the low amp fuses are OK

Is any other electrical circuit not working when the ignition is switched on? Cab lights, etc... if so that is the one.

It could be that the Buzzer has failed .... on mine it is located under the right hand ( drivers side) dash ... I need to remove the lower dash cover to get to it.

If none of this helps and you are still stuck with no buzzing get on the phone to the repair workshop at Willersey and ask which fuse it is, where it is and how it is wired ...they will help I am sure... maybe ask for Trevor ( dont say I said that :lol: ) telephone number 01386 853511

Mike


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This probably is not directly relevant but on my Transit based Autosleeper the buzzer mechanism and its protected fuse is housed in the fusebox under the front parcel shelf. So, I suggest you locate the fusebox and if Autosleepers are consistent you might find the mechanism there.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*step buzzer*

Thanks everyone for your input.

All the ancillary stuff seems to be OK. Indicators etc. I will probably go with Mike's suggestion and ring Autosleepers tomorrow. I hate fiddling with electrics as I am guaranteed to cause a problem elsewhere.
Terry


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

It will be the switch. The one one my autosleeper has gone twice due to water ingress. They are standard car door type interior light switches, about £2 from you accessory shp and 5 mins to fit. You can see where the switch is because the step hits it in the up position.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

krull said:


> It will be the switch. The one one my autosleeper has gone twice due to water ingress. They are standard car door type interior light switches, about £2 from you accessory shp and 5 mins to fit. You can see where the switch is because the step hits it in the up position.


Thanks Krull,

Sounds like an easy job. I'll give it a go.

Terry


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input. It was the switch. I have now replaced it. The corrosion on the earth was quite bad. Seems crazy that they are not better protected. Anyway just glad it's resolved and I seem to have managed it without causing any other problems which is unusual for me. Hope I haven't spoken too soon.


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

*Step Buzzer*

I have a Nuevo ES and find that from time to time the buzzer on the step does not work if I leave it down. I found there is a little spring loaded switch with a rubber sleave which is released when the step is down. This can get stuck with road dirt etc, clean it up and spray it with a bit of WD40, this works on mine. From memory the switch is on the left (facing towards the door) up underneath near the top of the support arm.

Regards Nigel


----------

